# pink convicts



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

mine pair of pink converts had there babies 3 days ago and doing great.i have been using first bites food.i cant get over how the parents are that don't eats there babies if one babie wander away the female would go and pick it up and put it back with the others.when I first seen it I thought the female was going to eat it.it just blows me away that both parents takes care of it babies.i bread lots of live fish and all of them eat their babies.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you decide to thin the heard within the next week of two I need 100-200 small fry to feed my Belonasox. I'd be willing to pay you $20 plus shipping or trade you 4 Belonasox fry.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I will keep that in mine. what type of fish can I put with them? where are you located? I don't have any idea how many frys she had she keeps all of them in a corner behind the plants and I see them peak out every now and then.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to take so long to reply. You can keep different fish with them if the tank is large enough. Anything under a 45gal they should be alone execpt for a pleco or something like that. In a 45gal and up, you can keep a small group of Meekis-Fire Mouth Cichlids or some Rainbow Cichlids. I have kept Red Tail Goodieds with them and that works really well. Belonasox -Pike Livebearer- will work as will adult Golden Wonder Killies.

I live in St. Louis and still want the fry if you have them or your next batch which should be there now or any day. I can tell you how to ship. I could also trade you a Belonasox or two when your fish spawn again and the fry get a week or two on them


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for the reply.my tank is not big enough for anymore fish.i bought the pair just to keep in the tank.when I set my 55 gallon back up I may put them in there.the only thing is im going to put a pair of red Oscars in there.i don't know how thay would get along in the tank withpink covicts frys the Oscars would eat them and would be a gig fight.


----------

